# Older MTD Snowflite blower



## Crazzy450z (29 d ago)

Good day Everyone.. I'm hoping you can help me out.. Like a couple other threads here i also have a old Snowflite blower.. My model number is 311 685 500 and serial number is 473200. Its a 24" cut, I think a 5ph, but defiantly a Tecumseh motor with electric start. I am looking for a manual / parts.










Here is a picture of the machine..











I have gone to the MDT Archives linked in the other threads.. The closest manual I can find is for a 311-600A. But in that manual it shows the shifter going for/aft.










where mine goes side to side..










Also my motor controls & primer are located slightly differently then what is shown in the 311-600A manual..

So.. Should I be good using the 311-600A manual?? I think I need to replace the friction wheel, as the motor starts and runs great, and the auger engages, but I have no wheel movement..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is at least a 8hp engine. if you think you need a new friction wheel it may best tip it forward and take the bottom pan off. you may need a block or 2 when tilting onto the bucket to keep it from going all the way over. also good idea to put a bag under the gas cap to keep gas from pouring out of it when you tip it forward.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

for your issue
check the belt before going to the friction wheel..if you have NO movement forwards or backwards.. and no strange noises when trying to move under its own power.. the tractor belt might be missing.. check under the belt cover with the engine OFF, you should see 2 belts, a bigger one for the snowblowing.. and a smaller one for the tractor drive.. start the engine, the blower belt should stay still untill you engage the augers, the tractor belt will move all the time.. if it doesnt, fix this first.. look for the belt being broken or misssing, there should be some sort of tensionner pulley with a small spring to do the actual tensionning lol if that spring is missing or misplaced (not hooked on both ends properly for example) it wont keep that belt tight and thus no power gets to the drive system

for your question about the shifter location
it shouldnt matter which way the shifter itself moves.. both designs have a pivot that pushes or pulls a rod towards or away from the machine when you move the shifter, regardlesss which direction it goes in 

and btw, i have a very similar machine as a spare.. mine is a craftsman branded.. but id bet both are pretty close in build


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a'91 8/28 311 840 000 a cousin of yours. I surfed those numbers too and see your plight. One photo looks like the light says made in Canada? Could be Canadian produced?? Should be generic mtd innerds but gotta look inside. My '91 has 6" friction wheel and chain reduction whereas my '05 10/28 has a 4-7/8" and gear reduction. At least mtd stuff seems easy to find cheap. Not like the older Simplicity gears another guy needs.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I double down on Canada as the sticker has English and French headings.


----------



## Crazzy450z (29 d ago)

Lol.. Sorry.. I did forget to add, yes.. This is a Canadian unit.. Where it was made, who knows.. I'll have to see if I can get it flipped over to check inside this weekend.. I currently have my tractor in the shop for some major repairs, and it takes precedence as its my main snow removal equipment... My main question was if the 311-600A manual would be applicable.. The Canadian MTD site does not have the manual archive like the US site.. At least not that I can find. 



guzzijohn said:


> I double down on Canada as the sticker has English and French headings.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Crazzy450z said:


> Lol.. Sorry.. I did forget to add, yes.. This is a Canadian unit.. Where it was made, who knows.. I'll have to see if I can get it flipped over to check inside this weekend.. I currently have my tractor in the shop for some major repairs, and it takes precedence as its my main snow removal equipment... My main question was if the 311-600A manual would be applicable.. The Canadian MTD site does not have the manual archive like the US site.. At least not that I can find.


 should be close enough to the right one yeah.. check things out when you open the bellypan of your maching to an exploded view in the manuals you found.. might just be the orientation of the shifter really..


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Are you looking for parts or maintenance info? Does it work not?;


----------



## Crazzy450z (29 d ago)

I like to have as complete as possible documentation of all my equipment.. But, yes, currently not moving under its own power.. The motor starts and runs fine, and the auger turns under power, but no wheel movement.. V belts seem to be correct and in place, but to be honest I do have to take a closer look at this as per Marty013's post above.. 



guzzijohn said:


> Are you looking for parts or maintenance info? Does it work not?;


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you run it with belt cover off and can verify the belt was moving when engaging drive. If not gotta open the bottom plate. My 2 mtds stand on their nose quite securely. Drain tank and run carb dry so there's no gas puddle to drop your cigar in. Lots of issues- worn friction disc, chain broke, stripped gear, belt to friction wheel worn/stretched. Turn tire by hand see how things move. Squeeze drive lever and see if friction disc and wheel make solid contact.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

guzzijohn said:


> My 2 mtds stand on their nose quite securely. Drain tank and run carb dry so there's no gas puddle to drop your cigar in.


your mtd's must be newer. his is the older style which will like require a block or 2 to prevent it from flipping all the way forwards also you don't have to drain the fuel system. just put a plastic bag under the gas cap to keep gas from coming out since the cap also usually acts as a vent.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

You are right my mtds buckets have a vertical front edge. The handles might be able to rest against a workbench edge. It is so nice to be able to stand them up and sit on a stool and peruse the mechanisms.


----------



## Crazzy450z (29 d ago)

Life went sideways for my wife and I this past weekend, so I have a bunch of new emergency projects I have to complete ASAP. So I'm hoping to get a look at this beast this coming weekend, or next week during my work shut down time between Christmas and New Years.. Thank you all for the recommendations..


----------



## Crazzy450z (29 d ago)

Well.. I checked my machine tonight.. It turns out the issue is a couple broken bolts.. I don't know that the previous owner did to shear two bolts on the same shaft.











The friction wheel and all the springs look good.. I'll pick up a couple 1/4-20x1.75 bolts and nylock nuts tomorrow. It should be good to go.. Thank you all for the advice and the help finding the manual.. 



guzzijohn said:


> Did you run it with belt cover off and can verify the belt was moving when engaging drive. If not gotta open the bottom plate. My 2 mtds stand on their nose quite securely. Drain tank and run carb dry so there's no gas puddle to drop your cigar in. Lots of issues- worn friction disc, chain broke, stripped gear, belt to friction wheel worn/stretched. Turn tire by hand see how things move. Squeeze drive lever and see if friction disc and wheel make solid contact.


----------

